# Anyone into unusual names?



## happycupcake

So if my husband and I are ever lucky enough to have another child, I have said I would like to choose a more unusual name this time. I have always wanted to name a child something more unusual but he prefers 'normal' names. 
He initially agreed if we ever had another girl I could choose the name and if we had a boy he would choose the name. 
I'm into mythology, angel names, goddesses stuff like this. We seem (I don't know how) to be in some agreement with a boy's name being possibly Cassiel, which is an angel, meaning speed of God. 
I like many girl names (they always seem to be easier for me to choose, I don't know why), but I love Eurus, meaning God of the east wind. I first heard the name in Sherlock, as Sherlock's sister who is one of my favourite characters. Anyway, husband says she would be called anus instead :growlmad: lol 
Anyway, anyone else have a taste for the more unusual?


----------



## red_head

I really love unusual names. I&#8217;m really struggling to find names that I like for the little bean I&#8217;m growing at the moment! I like nature inspired names, mythological ones that sort of stuff. When I was young I vaguely knew this gorgeous little girl - I really thought she was a fairy she was so tiny and perfect with this halo of hair - I always loved her name - Isis. I was set on it, and then obviously the terrorist group ruined that! And then in my teens I fell in love with the name Auri - it means golden in Latin and is a character in one of my favourite books - I thought it was lovely, and then the other night round my parents house I said I liked it and my dad went - won&#8217;t people think of it like oral!!! And then my husband piped up with whorey Auri!! So that&#8217;s off the list!! Honestly it was so funny/disturbing/awful all at the same time but that name is ruined for me now! 
I find boys names really hard to think of - I&#8217;m really fussy!


----------



## happycupcake

LOL :rofl: they're cruel aren't they? Spoiling our names! I have heard of Isis, it's Egyptian and is the goddess of magic. It is a pretty name but yes, unfortunately the terrorists decided to name themselves after a goddess. 
Auri ... it reminds me of the Xbox game I love to play, Ori. I won't be seeing that game in the same light now lol

My husband wanted me to make this post to see who agreed with who on the whole normal vs unusual name thing because the five we have already have all normal names, nothing unusual about them and he thinks having an unusual name will look weird against the other names of our children. I don't agree lol


----------



## LoraLoo

I prefer classic traditional names but some of my friends like unusual and they've named all of their children unusual names so they all 'go'
I dont think I'd go with a totally out there name if the rest of the children's names are 'normal ' but that's just me. What's most important is that you name baby something you both love.


----------



## red_head

I&#8217;m not sure about mixing it up really - it depends how &#8216;normal&#8217; they are. I&#8217;d say something like Ethan is normal, but not mainstream if that makes sense, so then you could get away with it. Saying that, we know a jack with a sibling called Ophelia. I think Cassiel is nice, and once you know a name, you get used to it and it becomes your normal, which makes them go together, but you can tell if it fits with the others or not. I do think sometimes you can tell when a family has split up, then had new kids as the names change &#8216;theme&#8217;. it really depends on the names.


----------



## Buffyx

Not me..but my husband! He wants to name our son Artemus, or Guiya. 

I'm liking names like Theo, and Jude. 

We will never agree :haha:


----------



## happycupcake

Ooo good to see a husband liking the unusual! 

I'm more a not bothered person if things don't go together, it doesn't bother me. 
The children's names are pretty normal really, I wanted DS2 to have my husband's name, with DD we couldn't decide between Amy and Lily, but eventually decided on Amy. I think DSD's name isn't unusual but isn't as common as many other names. Eldest wasn't a common name at the time but is these days. DSS has a commonly used name too. 
I don't want to name a child The Hulk or anything lol but I'm a fairly spiritual person and would like to choose a name along those lines which is more unusual. It's just finding names husband likes, or brainwashing him in his sleep so he likes what I like lol


----------



## WackyMumof2

Not so unusual but I do like Cooper, Porter, Quinn, Kairi and Odin. But I really do like Biblical and traditional names myself. We have been hearing a lot since DS4 was born that we have thrown a spanner in the works because we've gone against what everyone was expecting by naming baby Jackson. Turns out Jackson is Biblical but it's kind of modern too damn it. :haha:

Partner like Altair (Assassin Creed) and it's actually Hebrew for Bird of Prey or something of the sorts. I love it but it would never be said right which is the only reason I wouldn't agree to it. :(


----------



## happycupcake

I didn't know Jackson was a biblical name. I like Altair too, but I don't know if I'm saying it right in my mind ... I think Cooper and Porter are quite popular, but I haven't heard of the others, good names all of them though :)


----------



## minties

I like the more boring/traditional names, but my other half loves the more 'out there' names. His name ideas for #1 were Kronos and Laundro (as in laundromat, because we walked past one). For #2 he wanted Athena.


----------



## MKaykes

Good luck convincing him! 

I personally am thrown off if one child in a family has a more unusual name, but it's your family so you do you is what I say!

I like less trendy names (mostly brainwashed by my mother who is a teacher so says don't have a name where there will be 3 of them in the class of 25) but DH is way more traditional. He and his brothers all have names that have been in the top 25 in the U.S. for like 100 years, lol!


----------



## tankel

I love unusual names. I've been stalking this board for a while now, trying to find a boy name I like. For boys, I'm leaning towards biblical names, which my DH doesn't like so much. 

If our first was a boy, we would have went with Jude, but now, my DH doesn't like it anymore.


----------



## happycupcake

LOL minties, that's hilarious. My husband has a friend who's daughter is called Athena ... I can't remember her other children's names but I know one is called Phoenix.

I find it funny when you Google 'unusual names' you always seem to end up with all the popular names, or names celebrities have called their children


----------



## Peonies83

I like original names! I am not very creative at coming up with names myself, but when I hear a name that I've never heard before, I usually end up thinking it is pretty! I recently heard the name Adair for a little boy and I thought that was kinda neat. I think the meaning was supposed "from the oak tree ford."

That being said, I think our baby will probably have a more traditional name. I think my husband would worry to much about him or her being teased in school!


----------



## happycupcake

This is what my husband thinks, but I think children can tease others for any reason (they just plain make them up half the time and don't require anything obvious)


----------



## AmyKai

My girls' first names are a little uncommon but not unusual. They are Emilia (Emi) and Nina. 

Their middle names are a little offbeat, though. They are japanese names (I am Japanese - they are half). 

Emilia Hikari and Nina Etsuko

Hikari is Hee-kah-ree and Etsuko is E-tsoo-ko.


----------



## EMSwife1124

I got lucky because we both love unusual names!

Even though I like them, it still took me about 3 days to warm up to my sons name, Odin, when my husband first brought it up. 

Now its trying to find something equally awesome for our future baby lol which I am hoping is a girl! I dont necessarily have to name them something thats out there.. just something I dont hear all of the time is nice! 

I like some of the names in this thread.. I might have to write them down haha


----------



## happycupcake

Amykai, I absolutely love that you have Japanese middle names, I love Japanese names. There's always something kind of magic about them. I also like that you have those names together, they sound really good :)

EMSwife, it must be marital bliss when you both have the same name opinions lol my husband and I could argue about this until the cows come home (not seriously argue). Odin is a cool name :) do you have some ideas for a girl? 

I'm hoping we have twins, that way it will be fair if we name one each lol


----------



## StarryEyed88

Ooo I&#8217;m jumping in on this to hopefully get some ideas. 
Hubby is set on Atticus but I can&#8217;t quite wrap my head around that one yet. Hoping for something out there that I love too!


----------



## happycupcake

Hmmm ... I haven't heard that name before. But it kind of reminds me of attic? Like 'I'm getting the treeus (Christmas tree) from the atticus'. I have a weird brain. 
Did he make it up or is it an actual name? What does it mean? However, I don't allow my husband's opinion of Eurus/ur-anus put me off. I like that Atticus is original


----------



## red_head

I&#8217;ve heard Atticus before - I really like it, but it does make me imagine someone with an amazing library full of old books and maps :) but I think that&#8217;s a good thing!


----------



## EMSwife1124

Its nice until he suggests names like Lagatha or Ragnar hahaha 

We found the name Xael for a girl, but arent sure if we are sold on it yet. We also like the name Thea. 

Atticus reminds me of Atticus Finch from the book To Kill a Mockingbird. I actually kind of like it. Definitely not something your hear very often!


----------



## happycupcake

Atticus is a really original name and one I haven't heard of before. And old books and maps are always a good thing! I love old books and maps :)

Yeah, Lagatha reminds me too much of lager lol I haven't heard of that or Ragna before. Or Xael actually, what does that mean? Sounds good. Thea is also a good name


----------



## EMSwife1124

Lagatha is a character from the show The Vikings, which is where my husband also heard Ragnar and Odin. 

Xael is a Greek name meaning from the sea. 

We heard Thea on other shows we watch but one pronounces it Thee-a and the other one pronounced it They-a. I like both versions.


----------



## happycupcake

Oh I don't know which pronunciation I prefer. They're both lovely! 
And Xael from the sea is lovely, the sea is always good :) I do like that meaning.
I haven't heard of that show


----------



## tankel

I'm kinda digging Orion lately


----------



## MKaykes

EMS, I tried to convince DH on Lagertha. We aren't caught up on the show but watched the first couple seasons and she's a badass! And my family heritage is nearly 100% Scandinavian so I figure I've got some Viking ancestors. He looked at me like I was nuts.


----------



## EMSwife1124

Thanks Cupcake! I like them both too so its probably a good thing we dont have to decide any time soon! Im really hoping we get to use our girl names though! Waiting for June to get here so we can start TTC is driving me bananas lol 

I only watched like one episode of Vikings, I couldnt get into it. But he did tell me she was a badass lol I just dont know if I could name my daughter that... and it would have been awful with our last name lol


----------



## EMSwife1124

Tankel - I love Orion!


----------



## WackyMumof2

happycupcake said:


> I didn't know Jackson was a biblical name. I like Altair too, but I don't know if I'm saying it right in my mind ... I think Cooper and Porter are quite popular, but I haven't heard of the others, good names all of them though :)

I can't think of it being mentioned in the Bible but apparently. :shrug:

https://www.biblical-baby-names.com/meaning-of-jackson.html

LOVE Cooper and Porter but the kids father never was in favor of them. :cry: Kairi is a character is a Disney game called Kingdom Hearts, Quinn (Harley Quinn but also the name of a little girl in the Movie Santa Paws) and Odin is a Norse God. :)


----------



## WackyMumof2

minties said:


> I like the more boring/traditional names, but my other half loves the more 'out there' names. His name ideas for #1 were Kronos and Laundro (as in laundromat, because we walked past one). For #2 he wanted Athena.

Athena is pretty though. And not often heard either.


----------



## Weebles

Just want to pipe in and say that I have an unusual name while my brother had a normal name. It never made a difference to me and as far as I know not to him either. I don't remember anyone ever commenting on it either. 

I know some people are really into sibsets and while I think it can be nice I also think sometimes it's too extreme/matchy and totally silly to pass on a name you love if the only reason is because it doesn't "go" with the other names. It's most likely that your children will not be living with each other for their entire lives anyway.


----------



## minties

There are lots of kids with unusual names at my kids school, so many that it seems the more boring names are the stand out ones! Sophie goes to school with a Precious and a Honeyette, Thomas has a Bracken and Ocean in his class.

It is quite a multicultural school so we have names like Via, Jungwoo, etc. There are no other kids called Thomas or Sophie in the whole school, but there is a Zofia and a couple of Sophia's.


----------



## happycupcake

One of our children went to school with a Heavenly years ago, it was the first time I had heard that name


----------



## dinidani

My kids have what ild call traditional names but unusual but i hyphonated most of them to make them unique we struggled to think of a boys name but found one for this baby whos now a girl so can use our girl names but if it was a boy would have been a chase-archer i also like unique ways of spelling names but we chose our girls name based on nickname my dh wants to call her beautifull bella so agreed on isabella-hope as we go to church alot and was told i wouldnt /couldnt carry girls so to be sitting here against odds at 21 weeks with a little girl and all the hope and prayes we did to god our hope was awnsered which is why the hope was added we had justice as a middle name picked out for a boy but glad she is a girl xx


----------



## happycupcake

Dinidani that's really lovely, and congratulations on your beautiful pink bundle! :)
My husband wouldn't budge on spelling lol I tried that too with DD instead of Amy, Aimee but he refused outright, don't know why ... but as it turns out she is more an Amy than Aimee, I know they're the same name but she suits the traditional spelling for some reason, perhaps he intuitively knew


----------



## EMSwife1124

My name is Aimee :) but its quite annoying having to constantly correct the spelling of my name so you probably did your daughter a favor by keeping it traditional! 

Even when my name is written in my email signature, people from work still spell it all kinds of ways except the right one :(


----------



## Katiedw21

I really like names that are rare different but not weird. So far on this thread I've loved them all! We've already pretty much decided on a girl name as Berkley it's different don't know of a single person named that besides the college but it's not weird lol my kids names are not rare but we do not know any children with the same name except Conner but they spell it connor not like we did with the er the one that is hard is Kendrick we didn't know there was a rapper named Kendrick ( it is an old Celtic name) so needless to say we had to explain to anyone 25 under no he was not named after the rapper omg! But I had a friend who's name is cinnamon and her younger twin siblings names are Nicole and Dustin it did bother her because people always asked if her parents were stoner hippies haha but my kids love that no one has their name!


----------



## phantomfaery1

I love unusual names x My little boy is Marshall and we ttc atm and would use either Logan for a boy or Rosalie for a girl


----------



## EMSwife1124

Katiedw21 said:


> I really like names that are rare different but not weird. So far on this thread I've loved them all! We've already pretty much decided on a girl name as Berkley it's different don't know of a single person named that besides the college but it's not weird lol my kids names are not rare but we do not know any children with the same name except Conner but they spell it connor not like we did with the er the one that is hard is Kendrick we didn't know there was a rapper named Kendrick ( it is an old Celtic name) so needless to say we had to explain to anyone 25 under no he was not named after the rapper omg! But I had a friend who's name is cinnamon and her younger twin siblings names are Nicole and Dustin it did bother her because people always asked if her parents were stoner hippies haha but my kids love that no one has their name!


I love Berkley!


----------



## Katiedw21

EMSwife1124 said:


> Katiedw21 said:
> 
> 
> I really like names that are rare different but not weird. So far on this thread I've loved them all! We've already pretty much decided on a girl name as Berkley it's different don't know of a single person named that besides the college but it's not weird lol my kids names are not rare but we do not know any children with the same name except Conner but they spell it connor not like we did with the er the one that is hard is Kendrick we didn't know there was a rapper named Kendrick ( it is an old Celtic name) so needless to say we had to explain to anyone 25 under no he was not named after the rapper omg! But I had a friend who's name is cinnamon and her younger twin siblings names are Nicole and Dustin it did bother her because people always asked if her parents were stoner hippies haha but my kids love that no one has their name!
> 
> 
> I love Berkley!Click to expand...

 Awe thanks! Very rarely do we land on a name early but this name just fits so well its really rare different but not out of the normal realm!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Loving all these names! 

Odin is actually one of my favourites at the moment for any future sons we are lucky enough to have :) my boys are quite split with their names, two are unusual and two are not! 

Tyler , Jackson, Reid , Fox :) 

Its Tyler Lance Sean (didnt particularly like his middle names but they had sentimental value)

Jackson Reid 

Reid Baker (we loved Reid so much we decided to go ahead and use it again for our thirds first name lol)

Fox Oakley 

We are trying for number 5 in a few months and Im really thinking about names to keep me patient xx


----------



## happycupcake

Those are some cool names, Elmo :) 

It's weird to think when I started this thread it was about nine days before we found out we are expecting. Perhaps part of me knew we would be fighting over names soon lol

Still going with Cassiel or Castiel for a boy, husband agrees with Seraphim, which is the order of angels closest to God, for a girl


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Happycupcake Thank you! Seraphime is BEAUTIFUL!! congratulations ! :)


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks :D

Intrigued, how did you come up with Baker for a middle name?


----------



## KatBar

I know this post is a few months old, but just thought I&#8217;d chime in that I like/prefer more unusual names too. We called our first Bodhi (mind you, that is becoming more &#8220;common&#8221; now), and we were considering calling our second Malakai, but around the 7-8 months mark, my hubby decided he preferred Mason, and since Bodhi had really been mostly my choice, I let him have this one (and I do like Mason anyway - I call him my Masey-Moo).

Congrats on the pregnancy and good luck with it all :)!


----------



## happycupcake

I actually haven't heard of Bodhi! Malakai though, that's my step brother's son's name :) it's a cool name, as are Mason and Bodhi. Actually, I think in the British show the professionals, there's Bodi and Doyle, assuming it's pronounced the same?


----------



## justplay91

Mine all have very unusual names. My oldest is Kaillem (Ky-lum), my middle is Zoella (Zo-el-uh), and the baby is Koah (Ko-uh). I really love the way they all sound. I'd say my only regret is that none of them are ever pronounced correctly! But then again my name is mispronounced all the time and it's traditional! So I'd say name the baby whatever you like, regardless of other people.
We're TTC #4 and I've already found a boy's name I like. Norin. For a girl we like Noralie. We do like our odd names!


----------



## happycupcake

They're all lovely names :) 

I think the only normal name I like at the moment is Mary


----------



## tankel

Im struggling hard to find an unusual boy name I like. DH nixed Orion. Please keep going with the names.


----------



## happycupcake

Lol I will try to add a list tomorrow


----------



## corgankidd

Weebles said:


> Just want to pipe in and say that I have an unusual name while my brother had a normal name. It never made a difference to me and as far as I know not to him either. I don't remember anyone ever commenting on it either.
> 
> I know some people are really into sibsets and while I think it can be nice I also think sometimes it's too extreme/matchy and totally silly to pass on a name you love if the only reason is because it doesn't "go" with the other names. It's most likely that your children will not be living with each other for their entire lives anyway.

Completely agree. My brothers both had super normal names (daniel and anthony) and my parents decided to name me Nicia (nee-cha)...super off the wall name but the fact my brothers hat normal names was never an issue. I personally don't understand why people try to pick names that go with the siblings names :shrug:


----------



## happycupcake

Yeah, I have a slightly more unusual name than my brother, which I think when I was a child was much more unusual, not so much these days. My brother has a common name - David, mine is Amber. 
This little one&#8217;s name will be Castiel, a variant of the angel Cassiel, who is said to look after those in need (if I&#8217;m remembering correctly!)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My boys are Leo (It was unusual when we picked it), Wyatt, Owen and Milo.

We are currently TTC and love Rocco and Cassius. Not even looking at girls names :haha: after 4 boys I'd be so shocked if we ever have a girl.


----------



## NovaStar

Both my husband and I have the same naming style, we both like unusual but not strange names. If I let him, he would have named our daughter Persephone or Artemis (both of which I like just fine, but I felt they were too ostentatious for a little baby girl).

Our daughter is Nova and we love how its familiar but not too common. Its apparently growing in popularity, it was in the top 300 when we named her and now its in the top 100. 

With this baby, we are thinking Flynn or Orion...leaning more toward Flynn if its a boy. If its a girl were thinking Juno or Lyra.


----------



## happycupcake

Lovely names <3


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Glad Ive found this thread! 
Both me and my hubby like unusual names but at the min its not proving easy! 

He wants Bjorn, Ragnor or Thor &#128529; 

Were as I want Hunter. 
We settled for Hunter in the end but now the name Roman has popped up and I love it!


----------



## NovaStar

Mrnmrsm said:


> Glad Ive found this thread!
> Both me and my hubby like unusual names but at the min its not proving easy!
> 
> He wants Bjorn, Ragnor or Thor &#128529;
> 
> Were as I want Hunter.
> We settled for Hunter in the end but now the name Roman has popped up and I love it!

My nephews name is Thor and it fits him so perfectly! Hes this adorable blonde boy, confident and funny. When they first announced his name everyone was like uh......o...k.... But now its just so perfect. I cant think of him having any other name.

Unusual names are like that...the child really does grow into them.


----------



## happycupcake

^^ couldn&#8217;t agree more!

Mrnmrsm, they&#8217;re all fabulous names, I have heard the first three (TV shows?), however out of them all my own preference is Roman. I don&#8217;t know why, perhaps it&#8217;s because I enjoyed learning about the Romans in school lol but it&#8217;s lovely, they all are, so whatever you decide will be perfect. Perhaps wait till LO arrives and see which fits then instead? Or, if you&#8217;re having middle names see which go more with those, or if not perhaps you could use whatever names you don&#8217;t use as middles names instead? That way you get a little of all


----------



## paintrider89

I know this is a bit old, but I figured why start a new one on the topic? 

Both DH and I love unusual names. We agreed first thing on DD name Skylee. I love Sky names, but Skyler is way to popular and didn't flow good with her middle name. I have heard Skyla used for a few baby girls as well. also very cute IMO but I have hard it more than DD name. 
I then wanted to name DS Saylor. DH wouldn't go for it. my mom finally cornered us at a family dinner with a baby name book, and we now have Archer, which is a perfect and fitting name. 
Now I am having suprise #3 and have to find a name for a sibling. I am stumped.


----------



## MRSM18

I love unusual names i want Story-Mai for number 3 if a girl


----------

